# ball pythons and question



## Joe

hey everone! does anyone keep any ball pythons? i bought mine a week ago and have been holding it alot! Its 3 months old and eating fine and everything but i noticed it getting less as round as before, it was the fattest one out of the selection when i first bought it and i'm wondering if its because of me holding it too much or what? its eating fine though. let me know what i'm doing wrong! heres a pic of it below, its spine is showing and has a "V" agle from its spin to half way down its belly, when i first bought it, it was very round and didnt have the "v".







Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Jwonni

> it getting less as round as before,


what? its less round as in less fat? its getting round less as in not moving as much?


----------



## Rick

Well if you just bought it a week ago you should just now be starting to hold it. I would of gave it a week to get adjusted before holding. Might be stressing it out.


----------



## Mike

I used to have ball pythons and nah you holding it has nothing to do with anything. I used to play with mine everyday. It should be fine.


----------



## Rick

> I used to have ball pythons and nah you holding it has nothing to do with anything. I used to play with mine everyday. It should be fine.


I meant that holding a new snake is stressful. Give it a chance to get acclimated to it's new home first.


----------



## Joe

hey guys! thanks for the info! i went to a pet shop about it and they said it was stress and holding it right when i got it! you were right rick. they told me that it would take about a month till it can gain its weight back.  and i meant round by its fatness lol. thanks for all the info guys  

Joe


----------



## yen_saw

Hey Joe, guess now you are into snake more than mantids eh......


----------



## Joe

i have one more question, can a 3 month old 21 inch baby python eat full grown mice or not, it looks like it can but i dont want to end up with ripped open snake.and to yen..not really lol, mantids are still my priority!  because of the money i've spent onf their food and time i've spent in care more than school homework caused my parents to force me to lower waay down on mantids the snake i actually got during a chinese new year family gathering thing i had to go to and got some celebration money  lol.

Joe


----------



## ASH

i think the genral rule is the same thickness as the widest part of the snakes body


----------



## Mike

Yep ash is right.


----------

